# Does it have rec red?



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

This guy's father is split for rec red, so i know I stand a 50% chance that the babies carry rec red.

Can anyone take a guess from the pic if he carries rec red or not?





















Admn: If this counts as a duplicate post can you delete one in General rather than this one? Thanks


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

ash red is the color of this bird


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

....I know he is ash red.

But I want feed back from people with more exp than me who might be able to tell me if in their opinion he is also carrying one dose of rec red, based on the colour of his baby feathers.


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

I do not think it does it would be impossible to tell just by looking need breeding back ground of parents what breed is this


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

loftkeeper said:


> I do not think it does it would be impossible to tell just by looking need breeding back ground of parents what breed is this


Its a Lahore

The mother is a dilute blue check

Father is ash red split for blue - with solid brick red wings which to me indicate a T-check carrying rec red (and/or bronze). He's not pure rec red for sure because his flights are all ash coloured, and he has a lot of blue flecks.

Since the dad shows his rec red (and/or bronze) I was waiting to see if the young would show it too.

I have read comments in this forum of people saying they believe a bird is carrying rec red based on some feature, usually in the pre moult feathers,

So I was wondering if anyone had such a guess on this little guy


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

lahores do not have rec red in them what you have is ash red the hen passes no color to young maybe cock has grease quills


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

loftkeeper said:


> lahores do not have rec red in them what you have is ash red the hen passes no color to young maybe cock has grease quills


..yeah,,,,,no

Rec red, rec yellow, black spread, and black spread with milky genes are the MOST COMMON colours in Lahores

Besides the fact that lahores come in literally every colour under the sun including almond, and can have pretty much any gene even toy stencil


and daughters get their sex-linked genes from the dad
Sons get their sex-linked genes from both their dad AND their mum - if mum was the dominant colour the son would be her colour, so hens certainly DO pass on colour


Since dad is split for blue I have a 50/50 chance that the chicks are blue or ash red

Grease quills do not obscure wing pattern or make a T-check pattern appear solid


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

ThePigeonGene said:


> I have read comments in this forum of people saying they believe a bird is carrying rec red based on some feature, usually in the pre moult feathers,
> 
> So I was wondering if anyone had such a guess on this little guy


Recessive red on blues or blacks in the pre-moult show a lighten edging on the ends of each feather. It is fairly easy to identify in those colors. In ash red it is much harder to identify since ash red already washes the ends of the feathers out.


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

Chuck K said:


> Recessive red on blues or blacks in the pre-moult show a lighten edging on the ends of each feather. It is fairly easy to identify in those colors. In ash red it is much harder to identify since ash red already washes the ends of the feathers out.


Thanks chuck
So I am looking for signs of lightening around the edges of the feathers?

Does the depth of the colour give any guess as to if the bird carries rec red or is that just a variable of the ash red?


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

ThePigeonGene said:


> Thanks chuck
> So I am looking for signs of lightening around the edges of the feathers?
> 
> Does the depth of the colour give any guess as to if the bird carries rec red or is that just a variable of the ash red?


I think it does but not all the time. I have quite a few birds that seemed obvious because they were a deep rich red, but I have also had some of these birds that never threw a recessive red youngster. They may still have carried it but I had very few recessive red youngsters in my loft at the time so maybe I never paired the right combination. 

I noticed that some of the secondaries in your young bird seem to have a darker red center that goes to the end of the feather which could indicate the presence of recessive red, but I have never seen that documented.


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

Chuck K said:


> I think it does but not all the time. I have quite a few birds that seemed obvious because they were a deep rich red, but I have also had some of these birds that never threw a recessive red youngster. They may still have carried it but I had very few recessive red youngsters in my loft at the time so maybe I never paired the right combination.
> 
> I noticed that some of the secondaries in your young bird seem to have a darker red center that goes to the end of the feather which could indicate the presence of recessive red, but I have never seen that documented.


Thanks for the tips


----------

